# Where are the good cliffs?



## billski (May 15, 2009)

Lots of precipices here in the NE.  Where are the good, climb-able ones (not rappelling, but something that can be done as part of a two-legged hike)?

Sugarloaf was a real kicker.

I suppose some of the slides and ravine paths are to be considered....


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 15, 2009)

you mean, without ropes and other technical-type equipment?

if so, two in the adirondacks come to mind:


the "trap dyke" on Mt. Colden (starting at Avalanche Pass)
the slide on Whiteface visible from Lake Placid (in fact, a fun way is to take a boat or canoe to Whiteface Landing and hike from there)


----------



## billski (May 15, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> you mean, without ropes and other technical-type equipment?



Yep, that's what I'm thinking.    Parts of Katahdin can be that way, across knife-edge.  Great ideas.


----------



## Connecticut (May 15, 2009)

I think you mean scrambling, not climbing.


----------



## Telemechanic (May 15, 2009)

The Huntington Ravine Trail on Mt Washington is a classic scramble.  It really walks the line between hiking and climbing.  You can really feel the exposure in a couple places.  Difficult, but a great hike.

The Baldface Loop Trail is another hike with a great scramble up ledge.  Not as spooky as Huntington but when the rock is wet its somewhat unnerving.


----------



## JD (May 15, 2009)

Hell Brook trail and up to the chin via the north ridge, then down cliff trial of course....all of which get skiied....


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2009)

As mentioned in your other thread, if you like scrambling on rocks in unique locations; Cavendish Gorge is the place for you.  You won't rack up mileage or vertical with your walk, but it's a solid mile long Gorge where if you go during low water periods offers numerous routes to entertain yourself for hours.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2009)

The Precipice (sea side of Champlain) in Acadia if you are up that way. Need to wait until the end of the season as it's often closed for breeding hawks.


----------



## bigbog (May 21, 2009)

*2 Good(?) Access, 1 a bushwack;-)*

Three for you billski, well...actually two, but they're all NE of Moosehead..so they're not the "Do after work" kind.
Two good(y/n) steep scrambles with trails!(Big Spencer(2 pics) and Wadleigh(no pics..Yet!) Mtns).   Another one(Turtle Ridge..1pic) is a steeply pitched bushwack..  Once the drive up to the neighborhood is made...not that difficult to get to.

1/2) BigSpencer Mtn(~11mi north of Kokadjo on LilyBay-Sias Hill Rd., hang left on Blood Pond Rd...in ~4mi)..SE of Lobster Lake.
..from the south..along Lazy Tom Stream. (Trail is along NE corner of mtn...leading to the FireTower which lies on eastern slide)






..from the Blood Pond/Lobster Lake road coming in from the east.






3) Turtle Ridge (~2.75mi NW of Henderson Gate/JoMary Rd.)..lousy pic..from camping area...might be a narrow trail there somewhere..?? not on map though.  (Unless there's an unmarked trail this is 100% bushwack....) *but off the road.(to the right end)..it is steep but far less dense brush...to deal with.





Wadleigh Mtn (remote webpage description only...will make time to climb this summer.)
http://www.moosehead.net/hiking/wadleigh.html


----------



## marcski (May 21, 2009)

Down in the Hudson Valley, there is a great scramble/hike called Breakneck Ridge.

http://gorp.away.com/gorp/location/ny/ww_newyork4.htm


----------



## Mike P. (May 21, 2009)

Huntington, King Ravine, in NH, Dudley, Cathedral on Katahdin.  Trap Dike.on Colden.


----------

